# AT&T & Dish Network combo ???



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

OK, first I called E* about switching from D* and the deal that I could get was 4 TV dvr hookup (2 625's) Top 180 package $61.95 for 10 months then $71.95 after that with a 18 month commitment. Plus I would have a $99 out of pocket setup/install fee.

Next, I contacted AT&T since I have there phone services and I can get the same setup but my monthly fee would be $64.99 with no commitment and they will send me a $10 check for 10 months. I asked the AT&T customer service rep and he said there is *NO* out of pocket expense for the install at all. I would be leasing the equipment and I can return it at any time with out penalty.

My question is has anyone else done the AT&T combo and if so did they have any problems with it and does the above sound correct. It just seems interesting that AT&T can offer me the hardware for free with no contract, my fear is I'll do it and then get my first bill and it'll not be what the AT&T CSR said.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

You shouldn't have a problem with the AT&T deal. If you're concerned, ask if you can view the contract before the installer gets there. Be sure to read the contract because that is what you are agreeing to.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Neither fee seems right but at&t seems closer.
AT180 $49.99
DVR fee 5.98
DVR fee 5.98
2nd rcvr5.00
TTL $66.95

DISH activation fee $49.99 refunded on first bill where does the $99 upfront fee come from?


----------



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

The $99 fee comes from the 2nd dvr, E* said you get the 1st 2 room dvr for free but I would have to pay for the 3rd and 4th room setup of $99 for the 2nd 625 dvr.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

boba said:


> Neither fee seems right but at&t seems closer.
> AT180 $49.99
> DVR fee 5.98
> DVR fee 5.98
> ...


Add local channels for $5. That makes total $71.95. at&t gives a $4/month credit on your bill for combined billing - $67.95.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

I have the ATT deal...it was fantastic because there is NO commitment...no contract and THEY replace equipt. Excellent customer service as well because you have a special set of CSRs for ATT customers. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

Doug Higley, thanks for the reply did you have to pay any upfront fees for the install?? And if you don't mind me asking what are you paying per month??

Thank you.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

No up front fees...in fact I got money back by an extra $50. The install was BILLED $49 with a rebate that made it moot...then there was a cert for $50 extra.

We pay $59 something or other for the 180 plus a $4+ for the 625.

All equipt was brand new out of the box.

I also like it that it's all on the one bill for my Internet and Phone service.

But NO contract is just a killer reason all by itself and no equipt costs.


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

I've had the at&t and dish combo since i signed up in january. My bill's just alittle higher since i have the HD gold package, but anytime i've had to call and rant about something, they've allways took the time to listen and take care of the problem! Now i just wish i could get them to let me have 4 vip receivers! (still workin on that one).


----------



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

Shultz,

what is "vip receivers"? I'm assuming the receiver limit is the same as if I went directly with E*? I'm looking to go with 4 dvr (2 625's) then I'm planning on adding a HD dvr down the road, I'm assuming that I will have to buy that one due to the only 4 leased at a time rule??


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

yes what combo do they with hdtv/pvr to rent from dish


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

The "vip" receivers are the HD receivers...the 211 is for use on a single tv to get HD. The 622 is a dual HD receiver (for 2 tv's) like the 625's, but you can only get HD on one tv, the other tv is SD. AT&T claims i can "hookup" 4 tv's, (which i have), but now they claim i'm only allowed to have 2 HD recievers. Right now all i can have is the 2-vip 211 receivers and 1-322 dual receiver. I have a feeling if i want to get HD on the other 2 tv's, i'm going to have to buy the other 2 receivers. I wounder why dish doesn't come out with a "dual" receiver that will get HD on 2 tv's?? Anyways, at&t just keeps tellin me to keep an eye out on the promotions and maybe i can get the other 2 HD receivers.


----------



## bluesfan (Aug 25, 2006)

Shultz,

Thanks for the information, we move to our new house in about 3 weeks and I'll be making the switch from D* to E* it's not the tough of a decision now with the AT&T no commitment if I don't like it I can always switch back to D*.


----------

